# Edited



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

*[ADMIN EDIT: moved these posts out of Insurance thread]
*
I think that you should ask some administrator to modify the title and add " In Australia " in the tile.

To get their attention you need to report by clicking on the black triangle at the bottom left of each post.

Sent from my house using my computer


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Editing posts titles*



milandro said:


> I think that you should ask some administrator to modify the title and add " In Australia " in the tile.


Should be able to edit title without admin


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Editing posts titles*

not the title.

This has been changed some time ago, if you edit the title of the first post the title of the thread still shows in the original form


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Editing posts titles*



milandro said:


> not the title.
> 
> This has been changed some time ago, if you edit the title of the first post the title of the thread still shows in the original form


What often happens is people ask us to do it instead, and by the time we see the report, there have been x replies so they all need editing which can be really time consuming, hence it's best for the OP to edit their title before too many replies have been made.

This is why I suggested it above. However keluityry said Australian companies are ideal, implying that companies from other parts of the world, or international companies would also do. So I'll leave that up to keluitry to explain further. (And I can then delete these OT replies about editing!  )


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Editing posts titles*



keluitry said:


> Some of these replies guys, geez opcorn: - and no, can't edit the title for the thread.


I have checked your permissions and you should see an Edit Post button underneath your original post. You should be able to edit the title after clicking on that. If not I'll do some further investigation into why you can't do that. It used to be possible


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Editing posts titles*



milandro said:


> I think that you should ask some administrator to modify the title and add " In Australia " in the tile.
> 
> To get their attention you need to report by clicking on the black triangle at the bottom left of each post.
> 
> Sent from my house using my computer


Pete,
Users cannot edit their own thread titles, as witnessed by the number of requests we get to do so. I've gone ahead and edited the thread title for the OP.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Editing posts titles*



SAXISMYAXE said:


> Pete,
> Users cannot edit their own thread titles, as witnessed by the number of requests we get to do so. I've gone ahead and edited the thread title for the OP.


They should be able to.

I'll move these posts to its own discussion because it's something we should get sorted.

If we do, it will be less work for mods if people do it themselves.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Editing posts titles*



milandro said:


> not the title.
> 
> This has been changed some time ago, if you edit the title of the first post the title of the thread still shows in the original form


I will do more testing, but if this is the case it is a setting somewhere that needs changing.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Editing posts titles*



milandro said:


> not the title.
> 
> This has been changed some time ago, if you edit the title of the first post the title of the thread still shows in the original form


I'm trying some tests, @milandro as you are now the thread starter of this thread after I moved the posts, can you please try editing the title of the OP (from _Editing posts titles_ to something else). It will obviously not change the title of all the later posts (limitation of vbulletin), but theoretically if the forum is set up correctly (ha!) it should change the the title of what is displayed in New Posts or in the thread list.

If not, then I think I know the issue and can either then proceed to fix it or ask VSAdmin to fix it)


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Editing posts titles*

Good work Pete. As you said, if users can edit the title themselves, it will save time and unneeded work for the staff.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Now this appears to work, I am sure that I’ve tried this before and it didn’t work. But now it does.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Yes, I have on multiple occasions tried to edit the title of a thread when I see a proofing issue or when I realize I left something out. It would change the title within the thread but on the main forum pages when you do a "New Post" or similar action it would still show as the original title at the top.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

well, now it seems to work, I just did it, so it does, I tried that too before, it did work untl a point, then it no longer worked, now works again


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Great news!


----------

